
TC50: 1 - Demo: 1 - Startup: 0 - drm237
http://www.centernetworks.com/tc50-demo-startups
======
hopeless
Perhaps it's just me but I can't figure out what that title is supposed to
mean?

~~~
rrival
Two winners in a 3 way fight, TC & DEMO, one loser, Startups.

~~~
hopeless
Ah, right, gotcha. I was seeing "TC50:" as a sort of tag then trying to
interpret the rest mathematically. Obviously, I shouldn't trying reading HN
too early in the morning

